# Hand grip / wrap help



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi everyone. I picked up a very nice finished hickory walking stick at a Renaissance faire today. I want to add a hand wrap or grip to the stick with a wrist strap. I'm thinking I would like to use leather. How do you wrap your grip areas and how do you fashion the wrist strap and is it adjustable? If you use paracord I'd like to hear about that method also. 
I am attaching a pic of the stick for reference. Thx in advance for the help, you're always got great advice!


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I like paracord for ease of working and color. I like the feel of round braided leather, but it is expensive. This is an old walking stick I've had for many years that I just added a long Turk's head grip to. You-tube has many instrutive videos for knots that are useful for this purpose.


----------



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Alador 
Thank you, do the videos show how to do the wrist strap also?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

There are several videos on how to make paracord lanyard. This one is a four strand braid of 325 paracord. I like the 325 for a 4 strand lanyard versus braiding the 550. Its the diameter of 4 strands of 550 I think is a little heavy for a lanyard.


----------

